# Shop Essential Hand Tools?



## cabomhn (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Well, a little back story on me. I'm a college student, so when I'm at school, I have access to every machine, tool, resource you can imagine for woodworking. However, I'm hoping to start building up my tool collection for home so I have something to work on during the summer and so when I'm able to have my own place to work I have a start on some tools.

I recently have started getting together a good chisel set, honing stones, and a stanley no. 5 / stanley 60 1/2 block plane in rough shape to restore. I would really like to be proficient in hand tools to get an appreciation for the craft and not wholly rely on machines to get it done for me. So I guess my question for you all is coming from the perspective of someone new starting out, what hand tools do you guys feel are essential in your shop? Thanks a lot for any help!

- Matt


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Bowsaw, a few chisels, #5 plane, #4 plane, stones,
marking gauge, 4" pocket square, marking knife,
dozuki, center punch, 24" straight edge, 78" level,
countersink, bastard file, ice pick or scratch awl, 
dial caliper, end wrenches, allen wrenches and
sockets, card scraper, screwdrivers.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

A full set of chisels a full set of saws dove tail a sash saw a tenon saw and a carcase saw. if your short of funds just the dove tail saw and the sash saw. a pair of panel saws a rip and a crosscut buy vintage see the story on rusty gold on my website http://thisoldworkshop.com the story was written by Matt Cianci it has what you need to pick a good panel saw. then clamps buy a bunch of clamps and build a good workbench. If you pm me I will help you with the best places to score the right tools. there are a lot of duds out there and if you do this with my hind sight you will save a lot of money. there are some cheep tools and there are some bad tools cheep does not mean bad if you know what you are looking for and what are you looking to build thar is so many questions with this can of worms if you dont pick me pick someone experienced to guide you through the process dont do it blind set a budjet and live with in it also buy a book from Chris Schwartz at lost art press . com the Anarchists tool chest is a great place to learn what to buy and where to put it when you get there tell Chris Lance sent you .


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Spoke shaves, Brace and bits, Hand drill and bits . Just a few things I didn't see mentioned above.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

OH ya and the most important thing a good sharpening system . I recommend Whetstones as the most affordable way to get a good edge quickly. in fact I am currently selling an ideal set of stones for a great price in the want ads forum . I cant believe no one has asked even a question about them. I guess money is tight right before Christmas


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt,

Here's a good place to start.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

matt…ur in the right place….Roy underhill….the wood wright had a school in graham or pittsboro can,t rember…u can do 1 day or a week …everything is done by hand..great place to start..


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I think a Japanese style saw would be a good choice for a new collection. Lowes sells an excellent, well-regarded model for about $20. This saw can do pretty much anything. You'll probably want to add and/or upgrade later, but this would be a great start. It was for me anyway.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your replies.

Loren - I've started working on some of those basics, and some I have currently. As for the bow saws, it seems like most people end up making their own, do any of you know a good resource for blades and/or plans and general dimensions for a bow saw?

kizer - Thanks for pointing that out to me. Pittsboro is only like a 20 minute drive from me when I'm at school in Raleigh so making a Saturday day trip to one of his classes wouldn't be a very long drive. They are reasonably priced and seem like they are good quality.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Add a Starrett combo square.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Start hitting some flea markets and antique shops. You already have one plane to restore, just keep going. It's amazing some of the deals you can find that way.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I bought a 3/4" butcher saw blade at a local hardware store,
stoned most of the the set off the sides of the teeth, 
and sharpened it for ripping. There is so little set left
I have to wax the sides of the blade, but the cuts are
dead straight. I made another one to use a crosscut
blade from a "frame" miter box blade…. while the blade
is nice I don't use that one much since I do fine crosscuts
with a dozuki.

I read an article in FWW by Yeung Chan about how to
make and use a bandsaw and cobbled the first one
together from ash I had on hand. I'm still using that
same frame over a decade later.


----------

